# Hello my name is...



## MindGem (Oct 28, 2015)

Hello, just introducing myself as my first post here.

I'm a professional digital designer and an amateur canvas painter.
I've not painted on canvas for at least 20 years and just recently picked it up again and I absolutely love it. So much fun and I'm learning by every painting.

Some samples of my different work;

A self portrait I made back in 97. 










One of the 20~some new acrylic paintings I've done since I picked it up again a few weeks ago. I'm sure it's very crude and naive but I like it alot myself.











Digital illustration









And what I'm more known for, my graffiti work.


















Yea so that's me. You can find lots more stuff at 
www.customgraffiti.net & www.graffiticreator.net


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

This great stuff, I can't wait to see more paintings. Please post them as you go so we can all enjoy your progress.

There is a rule about posting links to your website. They must appear in your signature.


----------



## MindGem (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanx and gotcha


----------



## MindGem (Oct 28, 2015)

Todays painting. Should get a better camera than my using my phone.


----------



## MindGem (Oct 28, 2015)

Few paintings from december 2015,


----------



## MindGem (Oct 28, 2015)

some other stuff


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

These are quite fantastic paintings. I like them all, no question. As for the camera, IMO, the cameras in phones are really good these days. If you can get some better lighting I'll bet these photos would look great. Lighting is everything with photos. Yeah a better camera may be able to correct and give you more ways to use the available light but I think it's cheaper to just get some decent light on your subjects. This is why people use light boxes for photographing objects to sell online. It's important even with better cameras.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. Your use of color in your pictures is fantastic! I love all of them. 

You can load them into an album and then they will be displayed on the home page.


----------



## MindGem (Oct 28, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> Welcome to the forum. Your use of color in your pictures is fantastic! I love all of them.
> 
> You can load them into an album and then they will be displayed on the home page.


Hi, thanx. 
What album, what home page?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

When you click on Artist Forum you are on the home page. That's where the categories of forums are. On the top of the page scroll the pictures in our albums. On the right side the last two pictures loaded to albums are shown. http://www.artistforum.com/forumindex.php

To create an album that you can load pictures in click on 'User CP' in the menu bar above. Under the heading 'Networking' you'll see 'Pictures and Albums'. I think you can figure it out from there.


----------



## MindGem (Oct 28, 2015)

Gotcha. 

Made the album http://www.artistforum.com/art-by-mindgem/mindgem-acrylics/

Couldn't find it searchable from the made page though, just by clicking the link on my posts avatar.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

OMG they are so gorgeous...you are so talented.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

What did you do before painting with acrylics? Great work!


----------



## MindGem (Oct 28, 2015)

Why thank you Asancta 

Dick,
Well I did a little bit of oil painting when I was young but I've been working 
with design and art for a long time. 
All types of mediums, spraycan art, digital both 3d and 2d, illustrations, calligraphy and probably a bunch more.

My focus for the last 10 years has been on graffiti art which I fell in love with already as a child. I programmed a designer tool so anyone could create their own graffiti (graffiticreator.net) and that got very popular, so much so that I got some money which I invested in a new business as a freelance designer.
I'm not rich but I can make a living from my art which is far superior quality of life for me


----------

